# Resole Driving Mocs possible?



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello,

I just purchased these driving mocs from J.Crew.
https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/shoes/loafersboatshoes/PRDOVR~55747/55747.jsp

They are very comfortable and IMO look great. I wanted to use them for everyday summer wear (shorts, maybe jeans and khakis).

However, after 2 days, I noticed the rubber was wearing down. Can these shoes be resoled? Ideally, I would like to preserve the "nubs", but am fine with a thin full rubber sole.

If possible, should I send to an expert, or is this standard shoe repair guy stuff? Thanks!:icon_smile:


----------



## CaptainAddy (Mar 13, 2012)

I have this exact same issue, actually. I emailed a cobbler in the city nearest me (Jacksonville FL) and he said that it's usually possible. I would suspect that it would be fairly time consuming, as you'd have to deconstruct the entire shoe and put it back together, basically, as there's no Goodyear welt there.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Gentlemen,
Not an expert; however, it would seem that once the nubs have worn down, one might rough the surface and epoxy a replacement into the spot(s) where needed. One also suspects that a replacement sole might be epoxied onto the bottom as needed. Ordinarily, this kind of design is not intended to be longer lasting than a season or two: Then, intended to be replaced with another, similar version of the same kind of thing; Much like boat shoes, particularly the canvas ones, but even the leather are not intended to last forever. They are expected to receive hard usage over a short period and be retired and replaced, like canvas sneakers or boater hats.
Generally the leathers used are not so durable as to stand a large amount of constant wear, which I expect is the case here. But, they do seem to be nice enough for what they are.
If you expect to keep them forever, you will be doomed to disappointment. Life may be extended, but the whole planet, system, galaxy, and universe are merely transitory phenomena.
'All is vanity...,' from the Book. So, don't worry about it overmuch; just let it roll.
Keep on the bright side of the road,
rudy


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

Rudy,

Is there a brand in this style that is better made/ expected to last longer? I know J.Crew isn't the best quality, but these are very nice (leather at least). I'll ask my dry cleaner, who also resoles shoes (not the best, but good options are out of the way for me  ).


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The statement that driving mocs are essentially disposable is consistent with my experience. I disposed of mine after wearing them as my only shoes for a one-day trip to some nearby Oregon Trail sites. I thought they would surely be ok to walk a couple miles on maintained gravel trails, but they were not. I felt every pebble. They are great in the car, but so are many other items of footware I own, including sturdy camp mocs, trail shoes, light mountaineering boots, etc. Even my feather-light Mephisto leather tennies are better walking shoes than drivers.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

jblaze said:


> Rudy,
> 
> Is there a brand in this style that is better made/ expected to last longer? I know J.Crew isn't the best quality, but these are very nice (leather at least). I'll ask my dry cleaner, who also resoles shoes (not the best, but good options are out of the way for me  ).


J.
As to your question, not really. They are all much the same. My own driving shoes are laced AE, which is not what you seek. Even Farragamo's have a similar construction to your JCrew shoe. Yours are probably also made in Italy. Don't worry about it overmuch. As stated: a temporary item, not to be worn forever. You are fine. Sometimes the best that is available is less than optimum.
Otherwise, one may go MTM, custom made. As the saying goes, 'It's a crap shoot.' Ask our friend to do something better to make this situation otherwise. Our friend Paul, who is able to do great things, as he steers that ship. Maybe that this is a specialty market for those of us who have particular wishes and demands. Their are also those who have Gucci drivers. Not any better, just different.
Do as thou wilt is the whole of the law,
rudy


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have some Ferragamo driving mocs and they are certainly not up to the task of heavy use for prolonged periods. I havent enquired if they can be resoled successfully but I doubt it, and assumed on purchase that they would be 'worn to death' and then replaced, in a similar manner to the shoes of our female friends. 

However, given that I have the dubious honour of living in a country where the rain precludes the wearing of driving mocs for pretty much the whole year, they are lasting up well and dreaming of the day when the sun finally shines over England...


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Driving moccasins are designed for driving. _Real _driving, that requires good pedal feel.
They are supple and thin soled for that purpose.

The current trend of using them for everyday wear (other than driving a car) is ludicrous, in my opinion.
Of course those in the business of manufacturing and selling said moccasins will not tell you that. They are happily laughing all the way to the bank, thanks to the increased sales, due to "misuse" of their product.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Are they laughing any more to the bank than manufacturers of boat shoes whose customers wear them even when they are not boating (or may not even have a boat)? 

A good many types of footwear, indeed a good many types of clothing, were designed with a certain use in mind which their later popularity then transcended. Of course its all down to personal preference, but not sure why this particular case is so "ludicrous"...


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Haffman said:


> Are they laughing any more to the bank than manufacturers of boat shoes whose customers wear them even when they are not boating (or may not even have a boat)?
> 
> A good many types of footwear, indeed a good many types of clothing, were designed with a certain use in mind which their later popularity then transcended. Of course its all down to personal preference, but not sure why this particular case is so "ludicrous"...


The one factor that sets driving mocs apart from the examples you suggest is that the driving mocs will very quickly self-destruct, when used for other than their original intended purpose.

I believe that eventually the poor wear qualities in daily street use will render the wearing of driving moccasins a passing fad, as opposed to a long-term "repurpose" as you suggest.

Perhaps a closer analogy in this case, might be something like the use of patent pumps for hiking shoes (not that that is about to become a fad... I hope!)


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> The one factor that sets driving mocs apart from the examples you suggest is that the driving mocs will very quickly self-destruct, when used for other than their original intended purpose.
> 
> I believe that eventually the poor wear qualities in daily street use will render the wearing of driving moccasins a passing fad, as opposed to a long-term "repurpose" as you suggest.
> 
> I believe a closer analogy in this case, might be something like the use of patent pumps for hiking shoes (not that that is about to become a fad... I hope!)


Hmmmm....yes I hope so too!

I use mine mostly for lounging around the villa and strolling around the town when on holday. Pretty light use and they are very comfortable for it. I certainly dont plan to use them for the office, hiking or playing tennis!


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Not all mocs with rubber insert soles are drivers.*

Classic driving shoes used to be thinly soled slip-ons that were meant to be kept in the car. Tod's added little rubber dot inserts for reasons I can't figure out, since they're still no good for street wear. But slip-ons like Ferragamo Parigis are not really driving shoes - they have durable soles that have lasted for years on my feet (I have them in black, brown and navy calf plus one suede pair).

I'm not sure about your J Crews, but they appear to be similar to Parigi et al. You'll probably find that they last at least a few years. I was sure my first pair were wearing down within a few weeks, but it was only the change in surface color and texture that resulted from initial wearing. My oldest pair is still in good shape well past 5 years, and I wear them as walking shoes on vacations so they've trod many miles.

I have a much older pair of Pradas with similar soles that I've relegated to beaters because the leather under the toes scuffed badly after wearing only a few times (the soles don't come far enough forward). The leather's paper-thin here now, but the soles are still solid.


----------

